# Bomber



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Took on an older stud dog from a guy going out of the business. REALLY REALLY was not looking for another dog, but I don't have any fosters right now and I had the room/money/time so why not. He's an inbred Jeep/Redboy dog and pretty damn sexy for being 6 years old.

So here is Bomber, my red sweetie pie.

























































Here is his ped if anyone is interested. THIS ped is his sisters, thats why it says DAM on it, but it works 
http://www.mfspitbull.com/pedigree1/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=3008


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

he is really good looking doesnt even look 6


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

HOLEY SHIT!!!! You better hope he don't kiil everything on your yard !!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I second that good luck with him!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow! Ok, he is DEFINITELY sexy. LOL

Seriously, good lookin boy, don't let him eat poor little Combat.

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

He actually likes Piston, He's chained by her, but yeah I ordered welded kennels this morning and just picked up a heavier chain from Home Depot. He doesn't seem to be too interested in the other dogs, like he doesn't strain at his chain or go nuts or anything, he almost seems shy of them. He pulls well I took him to practice today and he loved it.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

PullDawgPits said:


> Wow! Ok, he is DEFINITELY sexy. LOL
> 
> Seriously, good lookin boy, don't let him eat poor little Combat.
> 
> Stephanie


The two will NEVER meet other than seeing each other across the yard!  and thanks he is REALLY well put together. Combat is still the love of my life though hehe


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well you know he is 6 years old you don't know where he came from you don't know this dog just yet.... Just be careful and make sure and I know you know this already but make sure you are careful with the pup and the other dog around him ... He is handsome good luck with him.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, that is good.

How do you have green grass? I want green grass in January!!!!!!!!

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

LoL I don't know! The front lawn is still green too it was 40 degrees today. I think it just hasn't been cold enough. Which is good! I hate winter lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

He looks really good.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Very good looking guy Christy!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

congarts on the new dog !!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You have a very good bred dog, looks good also... good luck with him


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

He's friggin' awesome,Christy! Bout time we got some pics!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That's one good looking bulldog!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Marty said:


> You have a very good bred dog, looks good also... good luck with him


Thanks Marty! I am hoping to get him in as many shows as I can make. I wish he was a little younger, but he still has some years to go  He did great at weight pull practice today too.

Thanks everyone, I am pretty excited about him.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I love him! I am very glad to see you got him, I hope he works out for you!


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> HOLEY SHIT!!!! You better hope he don't kiil everything on your yard !!!


hahaha, no seriously. he looks like a beastly middle aged combatant, hopefully he is enjoying the easy life now though. Nice looking dog.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

a prety girl and a nice bulldog, cant think of anything better lol. i hope he is everything you want!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Very very nice, you can see the Jeep in that dog!! Very nice


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> HOLEY SHIT!!!! You better hope he don't kiil everything on your yard !!!


haha...I second that. Combat will learn quickly not to f*** with that one...lol. No seriously, that's a nice dog you got there. Love that stout front end. Congrats!!!


----------

